# 11 DPO and Utterly Confused With Mixed Results



## TTC74

Well, I am LOSING it over here right now. I’m 11 DPO (and honestly I’ve always gotten my first vvfl on the later side of 10-12 DPO). I took an FRER and a Pregmate hpt this morning. The FRER was negative but there was a vvfl on the pregmate (and honest I had a vvfl on a pregmate last night too but I’ve seen dye runs on them that look positive so I shrugged it off and figured I’d test again this morning). Since it is still a faint line but the FRER is still negative, I took out a Clinical Guard and a Femometer hpt dipstick (yes, I know I’m revealing myself to be a psychotic POAS addict with a ridiculous hpt stash! ). The result on the clinical guard is iffy. Could be a squinter. Could be line eye. The Femometer is unquestionably positive. I’m excited at this point but thinking about how incredibly weird this is. So, I take another Femometer. It is not obviously positive. It’s an iffy one. At this point, I am truly losing my mind. I begin to think, “well, maybe they mislabeled a Femometer lh test as an hpt test.” So, I took a Femometer lh test. No. The lh test is super dark. So, that is not the answer. At this point, I have to assume that my hCG is rising but it’s just hovering at a detectable level. Does anyone have any other thoughts? Sorry for the zillion tests.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

You definitely don't need to apologise for being a poas addict here! Sorry this is such as confusing situation right now without a definite outcome...I hate it when that happens. I see it on the pregmate very obviously too, as well as the obvious blue one...


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I think just hold for a few hours and repeat! At least with the cheaper ones if not the frer


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## mammag

Frer suck right now and are not to be trusted. I wouldn’t even take another. Just stick with your cheapies. Good luck!!!


----------



## TTC74

mammag said:


> Frer suck right now and are not to be trusted. I wouldn’t even take another. Just stick with your cheapies. Good luck!!!

Thank you! FRERs really do seem to be sub-par (and I’m being REALLY nice!) right now.


----------



## mammag

Honestly look at this from a girls post earlier.


----------



## mammag

Her clear blue was blazing positive as well. And all her frers looked about like that one.


----------



## TTC74

mammag said:


> Honestly look at this from a girls post earlier.
> 
> View attachment 1096225

Wow! Thanks for sharing this.


----------

